# agua pasada



## Ilmo

The expressíon is used about something that has to be forgotten, that will never come back.
In Finnish we use the expression "se on menneen talven lunta", translated literally "that is snow of the past winter".
How about other languages?


----------



## diegodbs

In Spanish: "agua pasada no mueve molino"


----------



## suzzzenn

"It's water under the bridge"


----------



## latino angel

in portuguese: São águas passadas.


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

Das ist Schnee von gestern (This is yesterday's snow)
Was passiert ist, ist passiert. (It's no use crying over spelt milk)


----------



## TommyEngel

In Dutch:

Gedane zaken nemen geen keer (Done things cannot be turned back)

but more prosaic:
Dat zijn oude koeien (Those are old cows)


----------



## clapec

In Italian these is the same expression - "acqua passata"


----------



## Josh_

In Arabic you could say *لا تندم على ما فات*  (literally "don't regret what has past")*.
*
In Egyptian Colloquial Arabic you could say "illi faat maat" -- "what is done is done" (literally "that which has past is dead"). *

*


----------



## elroy

Yes, I was going to suggest that one.

No one would say the other one you suggest.  Sounds too formal.


----------



## Encolpius

I can't remember any idiomatic expression in *Hungarian*, we just say: _*régi történet*_ [old story]


----------



## Rallino

> I can't remember any idiomatic expression in *Hungarian*, we just say: _*régi történet*_ [old story]


I remember something from Lion King:

_Jobb, ha a farodat mutatod a múltnak_

Is that any good?  


In Turkish we say: _*Eski defterler* [Old journals]_


----------



## Encolpius

Rallino said:


> I remember something from Lion King:
> _Jobb, ha a farodat mutatod a múltnak_
> Is that any good?   ...



I haven't heard that before.


----------



## jazyk

> in portuguese: São águas passadas.http://forum.wordreference.com/images/icons/icon6.gif


Or: águas passadas não movem moinho.


----------



## Maurice92

Ilmo said:


> The expressíon is used about something that has to be forgotten, that will never come back.


  En français :   ce qui est fait est fait


----------



## ThomasK

TommyEngel said:


> In Dutch:
> 
> Gedane zaken nemen geen keer (Done things cannot be turned back)
> 
> but more prosaic:
> Dat zijn oude koeien (Those are old cows)


 
I love the latter expression, Tommy, but I am not so sure that it is a standard expression meaning that you can't change old things. I think it means one need not be nostalgic, or refer to things from the past in order to explain or justify the present. By the way it is based on the very funny original expression "Oude koeien uit de sloot halen" [to get old cows out of the ditch], but at least here in Flanders this expression is not common. Everyone will guess what you mean though, and though there is a link, it is not quite what is meant, so I think...


----------



## sakvaka

Ilmo said:


> The expressíon is used about something that has to be forgotten, that will never come back.
> In Finnish we use the expression "se on menneen talven lunta", translated literally "that is snow of the past winter".
> How about other languages?



It is almost as common to use the plural, _se on menneen talveen lumia_. "It's the snows (partitive) of the past winter".


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek (one I could think of):
«περυσινά (περσινά) ξινά σταφύλια»
perisi'na (or _persi'na_) ksi'na sta'fiʎa
lit. "last year's sour grapes" 
It is used about something that has to be forgotten, it left things a bit sour
And another one I just remembered:
«περασμένα, ξεχασμένα»
peraz'mena, ksexaz'mena
lit. "[things] passed, [things] forgotten"

[ʎ] is a palatal lateral approximant
[x] is a voiceless velar fricative, known as the hard ch


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

kdeže loňské sněhy jsou - where are snows of the last year


----------



## Yendred

In French, I can't think of a more idiomatic expression than "_C'est de l'histoire ancienne_" (that is ancient history).


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> IBy the way it is based on the very funny original expression "Oude koeien uit de sloot halen" [to get old cows out of the ditch], but at least here in Flanders this expression is not common. Everyone will guess what you mean though, and though there is a link, it is not quite what is meant, so I think...



It has been said to me several times 'not to get old cows out of the ditch', very useful expression against family feuds.


----------



## franknagy

Hungarian: 

Poetic: "Hol van már a tavalyi hó?" ("Where is the snow of the las year" - translated from Francoise Villon.)
Pessimistic: "Ami elmúlt, nem jön vissza soha már. " ("What has passed that never comes back any more.")
Rude: "Ha a kutya nme szart volna, nyulat fogott volna." ("If the dog had not been shitting then he would have caught a hare.")


----------



## eno2

TommyEngel said:


> In Dutch:
> 
> Gedane zaken nemen geen keer (Done things cannot be turned back)
> 
> but more prosaic:
> Dat zijn oude koeien (Those are old cows)


Agua pasada sounds also much  like *'vijgen na Pasen*' to me.
(Figs after Eastern). I don't know why Flemish talk about figs though. There are no figs grown in Flanders.


----------



## Penyafort

*Catalan*

*D'aigua passada, molí no en mol. *_Water gone turns no mill._
*
Déu nos guard d'un ja està fet. *_God save us from the 'already done's._​


----------

